# Chef's hobbies.....



## fryguy (Sep 2, 2009)

what do you like to do when your not working ????? for me I'm big into riding motorcycles and classic cars. I have 2 bikes, 08' Suzuki boulevard and an 07' Yamaha Silverado. I also have a 1966 Mustang coupe with less than 100k on it. 

what do you do for fun?????


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh my, you have cool toys.

I enjoy reading, walking and working out, and in season gardening. I also love to travel and try to get at least one really good vacation in a year.

Nan


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

What I usually do is wait for a clear day to finally arrive so I can wash & wax my '06 Mustang GT.
I play video games, watch movies, read.
Not a whole lot of free time, and what time there is is usually during odd hours, hence the home activities.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm a gamer, pen and paper, mmorpg (although I have closed my last account), disc golf , read, and do alot of farming for not actually having a farm.

edit: and try to give decent advice on a cool cooking forum I know of.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I read, knit, sew, garden when I can, watch tv and movies. Sometimes I'll play on the playstation but first generation nintendo (aka super mario brothers) is more my speed...lol


----------



## pembroke (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi Fry,

I spent the morning watching my 6 yr old son score three goals playing football (soccer). I then spent 3 hours claying my car, Vauxhall Omega 2.5lt V6 (cadillac Catiera?? in the US?). Tommorow I'm going to wax using turtlewax Ice polish; it's the first time I've used it but it sounds quite good...otherwise I play golf and go to the gym.:talk:

P.S forgot to mention watching my two kids dominate my new 42-inch TV playing on the wii I got them for Christmas, tonight the're playing Indiana Jones.


----------



## charron (Feb 3, 2010)

My whole business is still way too new for much free time, but the time I do have I spend avoiding the Wii fit, enjoying tasty beverage and planning the garden I can finally have in my new location. I also have a converted room in the basement that I like to call my brewery and love experimenting there with new beers. 

Oh, and casting casually around for the guy who's gonna find me irresistable. 

If I did still have lots of free time I would probably be spending it working on a series of fantasy novels (that I have been working on almost 6 years, now), or more likely out playing paintball or larp, or any number of games online.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

I grow Orchids and Bromiliades. Do a lot of home experimenting with food chemicals and procedures. Watch NHL Hockey and sleep. I also spaend a little time trying to write a book. It's an Expose of the New York Catering Business in th 60s 70s and 80s .:chef:Years ago I could not do this I would have been murdered by certain factions. Today it'ts a different era, they are either dead or in jail.


----------



## theethical chef (Jan 29, 2010)

I enjoy blogging/ writing, hanging out with my son, snowboarding, playing disc golf, camping, hiking, gardening (flowers & vegetables), I try to go camping in Maine for a week every summer, I also try to take a nice vacation to the caribbean or somewhere warm every winter. I also enjoy watching No Reservations, Chopped & Top Chef, reading, hanging out with my wife, watching golden glove fights in a nearby city, listening to National Public Radio and following politics.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Me? Woodworking, especially with hand tools--sharp handtools......
The dog takes me for walks twice a day.
Kids keep me busy
The business needs alot of custom woodworking projects: Display shelves and fixtures, tables, storage etc.
Get my news-fix on the radio in the mornings, kids tell me that they've never seen me infront of a TV, probably right too.....


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

My I have a '72 GT-455 H.O. Pontiac convertable one of 57 built, occasionally I race it otherwise I go to shows when I can. Otherwise I have a cool saltwater aquarium.

Being a new daddy is a good hobby too I am new to that one.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Foodpump, I get taken for walks with the dog too! Lately it 's been onto the frozen lake.. good think I wear my nonskid shoes or it'd me more like her dragging me after I've fallen onto my butt! What kind of dog do you have? We have a female black and silver (although we think it's white) Siberian Husky


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

18 mth old Lab/Chow--stubbornly energetic.........


----------



## chefboyarg (Oct 28, 2008)

Watching an obscene number of movies, buying cheap movies, snowboarding, guitaring, pondering the enigma that is Shaquille O`Neal and Shaq-Fu.


----------



## chefboyarg (Oct 28, 2008)

Leeniek you should totally check out the new Mario for Wii. Everytime I go to my 6-year old cousin's house he makes me play it. It's great. A total throwback to the likes of Mario 3, except you can do a few additional things of course and the graphics are a little better.


----------



## charron (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats, Rat eace:


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Hmmm I think our dogs may be related!  My dog is very strong willed and high energy but that is Siberians and well Huskies in general so we knew that going in. She is a great family pet though...loyal, protective and one thing I really love .. not yappy! She rarely barks, she makes noises at us to let us know she needs/wants something and she never barks if someone knocks at the door. Instead she'll look at us as if to say... you going to get that or what??... It's the beginning of shedding season for her now so soon I'm going to have tumbleweeds of dog hair to contend with so it'll be back to twice a day vaccuming for sure!


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I love Mario 3! A guy who worked at one of the design houses my husband did had this great book of Mario 3 cheats and he let us borrow it for a while and OMG the secret stuff was amazing! I beat the game using the cheat book and my goal is to beat it on my own. Once we get the back room re-organized (so much for a sewing room...lol) we're going to hook up the old TV and the nintendo and genesis for us to play! 

The Wii is cool.. when our son was having radiation for his (thank God benign) brain tumor the cancer centre (only place he could get radiation therapy daily) opened a pediatric waiting room and they got a wii.. .he and I would play bowling (and we both sucked) while we waited for him to have his treatment. They only had the sports games that came with the console at the time because they had just opened the room. He is mr video game and he actually advised them on which system to get seeing as they will see kids of all ages. For his input he was presented with a $25 gift card to EB games on opening day... I thought that was really nice of them to do that...


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats, Rat! Enjoy every minute with your little one.. they grow so fast!


----------



## coulis-o (Jan 23, 2010)

i like to go jogging on my days off i run up to 4 kilometres at a time. i used to read a lot of books but until since i bought a laptop i am more into networking and forums online, keep in touch with friends, relax with a drink in the evening and play playstation 3 online with mates until the early hours etc i try to balance it all out it is not often that i am bored


----------



## buonaboy (Sep 5, 2007)

Hanging out here in Santa Fe this winter, it's Snowboarding, Snowboarding, Snowboarding -it's actually a little embarrassing when someone on the lift shouts "hey Chef" , and they all know I've got the best picnic basket on the mountain. 
-besides that, My 2 year old daughter, Pilar, is the light of my life and the '76 BMW 2002 is coming along nicely.


----------



## lwp (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm heavily into road cycling (_I average about 350 - 400 kilometers a week during the non-winter months_) and recreationally into mountain biking.


----------



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

well on my time off, i walk my dog, sleep, take care of my reptiles( i have a chameleon and a water dragon) hang out with my wife, i love to rock clime but it doesn't happen enough. and well drink wine and go out wine tasting to find some of the stuff i really like (i live in Napa) i really like the small family owned wineries that not to commercial.


----------



## discgolfjoe (Jan 9, 2010)

Most of my free time is at night, after work. Every Monday disc golf all day, and poker at night. Every Sunday is pizza, beer and movie night at my friend's apartment. It's about 8 or so chefs and cooks, all from different restaurants around town, that get together and watch a movie and eat pizza and drink beer and then dish out the dirt about the place they work for. Other nights, I'll read, watch movies, or play poker online. When I get more than just a day or so off, I like camping, and I love hiking. Any time it's nice out and I can spend a day outside away from pavement and people is a great day to me. There's nothing better than packing up some food and a stove in the morning just to walk a for a few hours in to the woods just to make lunch and walk back.


----------



## mwhitehair (Jan 10, 2010)

When not in the kitchen, I find myself kayaking, flyfishing, hiking, writing, and baking at home. They all seem to wind me down after a busy week, and get me ready for the next one...


----------

